# racesaver cars



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

anyone have a aj's racesaver racers wedge or oscar the track cleaner they wanna sell? I dont care what condition its in or if its just the body give me a picture and your asking price.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You might want to keep an eye on the BAY, Dunk. They show up there once in a while. (that is where I found all of mine.) While you are at it, look for the race-savers fire truck for me, too, yeah? :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

yea i almost had a racers wedge last night for $75 someone sniped it for $84 with 1 sec to go


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

There are some users who will use a "sniper bidding site" to do their dirty work for them. There is a way around them if you are serious about a particular auction. If you really want an auction more than another guy, to be safe, throw 20.00 more at it than you think someone else is willing to pay. Chances are, you will win the auction if your guess is correct.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i can normally get down to 3sec with high speed


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That is great, Dunk, me too. But I still do it with dial-up. These guys let another COMPUTER do it for them with 1 second to go. More moneys are the only way to win.
They have a max they are willing to pay too. If you are serious about an auction, throw a crazy high max bid at it. You will still only pay 1.00 more than the last guy is willing to spend and he will not have time to bid again. This can backfire if he is thinking the same way though. It is a gamble. Just have the moneys to back it up if you win, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see them on ebay all the time. I bought two there. one was dead MIB and the otyher one was in need of restoration. I found a guy that make the clear plastic stickers and made it look as good as new. If you keep at it, you'll get one. Since you don;t care about the condition, it should be pretty easy to find on the bay. 

I like AJ's. The're a nice addition to any HO collection. they're not racers, but they're fun nonetheless. I have the tow truck too, but the light bulb is burnt out, so I keep searching the bay for another. I want to wait until I find an original AJ's red bulb for it.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

hey veido jimmy can you make me an owh name i cant seem to get one made i apply for it i never get the activater


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunk can it be a repop or do you need a original I know of two guys making repops of the ramp truck...


Dave


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

is a reprop resin body?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> is a reprop resin body?



Yup I sent you a PM with the guys details.. the bodies are pretty nice. and he does them for AFX and Tyco wide 


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the ramp truck repros, and they're quite nice. An Oscar would be a cool one to remake though


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dunk2011 said:


> hey veido jimmy can you make me an owh name i cant seem to get one made i apply for it i never get the activater


Sorry, but I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Yup I sent you a PM with the guys details.. the bodies are pretty nice. and he does them for AFX and Tyco wide
> 
> 
> Dave


hi dave - can you PM me with the info. i am interested on ramp truck.

thanks
Wes


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

veidojimmy arnt you a member for the old weird herald board? whenever i apply for a username it wont let me i was wondering if you could make one for me


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have an original Racers Wedge case if anyone is interested. PM me.

Here's a Racers Wedge on FleeBay going for $20:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AJs-Racers-Wedge-slot-car-blue-car-hauler_W0QQitemZ320068103048QQihZ011QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

